# Save a shrub and kill a doe.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I invited Ezbite down to help control the deer that are eating all my shrubs. Saturday we saw 11 deer but could not close the deal on a deer. I was hopin we would take 2 on Saturday. I was not wanting any momma doe shot and we had a few of those come in and several button bucks. With me trying to film it just didn't work for Tom to shoot while I tried to film. 
Sunday a single deer came in early and Tom made a great shot. Camera man did not do his part and I got no footage of the shot. Rookie camera man needs replaced I guess. I then took Toms bow hopin to get a shot next. 4 more deer came in but I was wanting a little doe and it didn't work out before momma doe blew and away they went. 
It was a good weekend of hunting with Ezbite. We had lots of laughs and saw plenty of deer. 








I was hopin for a couple more deer to be taken but it didn't work out. That's ok, there's still a week left to try.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate to do it, but I think I may have to go kill one before season goes out myself. I didn't realize how much of the last one we have eaten until I cooked burgers the other night and realized we were getting pretty low. I'm not going to be as picky though. The bigger, the better. I'm on a meat mission. Haha


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice shooting! I was out last night. Saw no deer. Was in the same place that I saw 15 deer 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it's been a while since we got to hunt together and I was hopin to take a deer on Saturday and Sunday too. man you got them running everywhere eatin everything. Thanks for the invite, the beer never got warm and the pheasant never got cold. I'm hopin to come back next season and do it again!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The herds are out of control in the local metro parks here in the Toledo area. The do-gooders are losing their mind over controlled hunts that Metroparks has planned.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like a fun W/E and I'll bet that deer will be Good and Tender. I may get out one more time also now duck season is over.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

beaver said:


> I hate to do it, but I think I may have to go kill one before season goes out myself. I didn't realize how much of the last one we have eaten until I cooked burgers the other night and realized we were getting pretty low. I'm not going to be as picky though. The bigger, the better. I'm on a meat mission. Haha


I did the same thing checking my freezer. We only have a few bags of burger left. I wasn't going to shoot another deer but since we are lower on meat than I thought and all the damage they are doing I decided to try and thin a couple. Hopin the deer figure out to stay off my lawn! Lol

Hiring sniper Tom helped a little.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Lol. Nice deer


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice shot fellas! Bobk, question for you...didnt you kill a huuuge buck this year? How are you guys already low on venison? Im not criticizing anyone here , i took a nice doe in gun season and i'm nowhere near even halfway through all the meat yet! lol


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I shot a big doe the last day of gun season and im down to one pack of steak and 4 pounds of burger.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> nice shot fellas! Bobk, question for you...didnt you kill a huuuge buck this year? How are you guys already low on venison? Im not criticizing anyone here , i took a nice doe in gun season and i'm nowhere near even halfway through all the meat yet! lol


Are you feeding a family or eating it yourself????


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9left, I made 3lb bags of ground for bacon and jerky out of the buck. We are about out of burger so that's why I figured I would shoot another deer. Between the damage being done to our landscape and the lack of I decided to go after another deer. We can shoot 6 a year on our property so I think taking 2 will be ok.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

got it... i'm not knockin ya at all for takin more deer, i guess i just never realized how quickly some people use it. I feed a family of three but we only incorporate venison in our meals about once a week.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

9Left said:


> got it... i'm not knockin ya at all for takin more deer, i guess i just never realized how quickly some people use it. I feed a family of three but we only incorporate venison in our meals about once a week.


I have a buddy that goes through 7-8 deer a year. That's a whole lot of venison.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I bet we could eat a half dozen deer if we wanted to in a year. Now that the kids are getting older, they eat a lot. Like I said, we've already went through one big doe , and that's with only having the kids 50% of the time and supplementing it with a hog that I butchered, waterfowl that they can't get enough of, and occasionally eating out and ordering pizza. 

Now if only I could get them to eat fish like that, I'd probably never have a real grocery bill. Unfortunately, myself and my oldest son are the only two that will eat fish really.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I eat deer twice a day usually-lunch and dinner. I can burn through some venison just by myself. My wife and kids eat it about 3 nights a week.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

I was "hopin" to put another deer in the freezer, but I didn't.


----------

